# Connecting my laptop with ATI HD 6770M to a HD TV ?



## dmanojkmr (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a HP 6140tx laptop which has the GPU HD 6770M, I tried to connect it using HDMI cable but the resolution and pixel density was low, It looked like the output was with the support of a graphics card, where as I tried with the VGA cable to the HD TV, the output was really perfect.

I am confused why the quality differs from HDMI to VGA.

Also I have another question regarding the output of audio from my laptop, I have 3 audio 3.5mm jack (this inculdes a mic) and my question is, is it possible to connect it to my 5.1 speakers ? Like few we used to make it possible in few desktop motherboards by using the mike,line in & line out ports ?


----------

